# Scolopendra heros (Post your pictures)



## strikedistance (Nov 4, 2007)

I was wondering about Scolopendra h. heros. What do they look like. I have seen castaneiceps and arizonensis but never the other one. I was just wondering if we could start a thread for all the color forms/sub species of this amazing Centipede.
Here’s mine.
Scolopendra heros arizonensis (RIP ill get pictures of my other one soon)






Oh and i found this picture. What species of heros is this???


----------



## Canth (Nov 4, 2007)

I'd say that last one is an S. h. castaniceps. 

Here are a couple shots of some S. h. arizonensis I used to have


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Nov 4, 2007)

Castaneiceps spp. TMO. Caco and Gala maybe can say to you it better.

Cheers
Carles


----------



## nissan480 (Nov 4, 2007)

First time trying pics

Banded color form


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 4, 2007)

strikedistance said:


> Oh and i found this picture. What species of heros is this???


scolopendra heros castaniceps its a bit faded out tho, they do that sometimes. Galapogoheros had a pretty fair sized one (10") that was like that


----------



## bistrobob85 (Nov 4, 2007)

Marguerite, my first pede ever . 







 phil.


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 4, 2007)

I saw that picture too quite a while back, the strange looking heros.  It's a centipede that was found in Brownsville if I'm remembering right, way down at the tip of S. Texas on a palm tree.  To me it looks like a color form that might result from the breeding of S. heros heros and S. s. castaneiceps, don't know.  Looks pretty nice to me though.  I'll post some pics later.


----------



## strikedistance (Nov 9, 2007)

Great pictures. I really like the banded morph. and the castaneiceps. I would really like to get the castaneiceps in the furture.
Any more pictures. Post em up.


----------



## mindlessvw (Nov 9, 2007)

[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## mindlessvw (Nov 9, 2007)

that banded colour form is amazing!!!


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 9, 2007)

Here are pics heros that look different from each other.  I'm convinced that if you took the black pigment away from castaneiceps, you'd see orange like in S. heros heros.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keqwow (Nov 10, 2007)

*very cool.*

l really like that dark black body color, red head and yellow legs....very cool.  For as disgusting as these things are when they are eating, some of these pictures are really making me want to get at least one....maybe two....


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 10, 2007)

"to eat"?  What do you mean? ..eat centipedes?  I wonder if you could fry them up, hehe:drool: .


----------



## mindlessvw (Nov 10, 2007)

num num!!! kidding you know you put us to shame todd!!!


----------



## ahas (Nov 13, 2007)

I can' t look at your pics.  I' d be very disappointed if I don' t get a pede.


----------



## arrowhd (Nov 19, 2007)

This is my first centipede.  Just received it on Friday.  S. h. castaniceps.


----------



## bliss (Nov 19, 2007)

i always thought castaniceps were kinda ugly,  but that's just my opinion.  i've owned two, and i got rid of both, because of my sheer dis-interest in them. they just look fake to me, like they are made out of some type of wax... 


   heros heros and arizonensis = definitely the best ones


----------



## arrowhd (Nov 20, 2007)

Ugly?  Hmmm...  I'm afraid I would have to disagree with you on that one.  I find S. h. castaniceps one of the better looking pedes myself.  However, I would not turn down an arizonensis.    Speaking of which, are arizonenis even available in the hobby?  I haven't noticed anyone selling them.


----------



## bliss (Nov 20, 2007)

arrowhd said:


> Ugly?  Hmmm...  I'm afraid I would have to disagree with you on that one.  I find S. h. castaniceps one of the better looking pedes myself.  However, I would not turn down an arizonensis.    Speaking of which, are arizonenis even available in the hobby?  I haven't noticed anyone selling them.


  arizonensis are kinda hard to find, indeed...  i shoulda bought that 6" one at that reptile show.. darn it.     that wouldve been 55$ well spent huh? lol.


  heros heros are easier to find though.  i've seen them and a lot of their colormorphs popping up lately.


   -dan--


----------



## nissan480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Since we're getting into favorite's,personal opinion.I'd have to say arizonensis,but they are all awesome.

I dont see how anyone who doesnt think all pede's are ugly,could find anyone of them ugly.I understand the fake part with the real black with bright red head,but i dont think you meant ugly.Possible??My bad for assumeing if so

I own one arizonensis and two banded arizonensis,looking for the davis mountain color form,BUT, im waiting for the all colorfull castaniceps.Blue's,greens,black,red,how could you not like that.You do know castanicep's have many different style's,more so than any other heros ive seen.


Castaniceps are the last on my list to buy,but im waiting for the perfect one.Im hopeing me and todd(galap) will become best of friends and will hook me up,LOL


----------



## nichts (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey

Scolopendra heros castaneiceps







greets


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 13, 2007)

some of my S.heros


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice pedes.  That second is interesting to me, the S. h. heros.  It has some dark pigment behind the tergites like the darker one I came across.


----------



## Wotan (Dec 17, 2007)

*S. heros castaneiceps*

My new S.heros....


----------



## Wotan (Dec 17, 2007)

*S. heros castaneiceps*

My new S.heros...


----------

